
Is This Health 2.0? - danw
http://www.zoliblog.com/2007/09/27/is-this-health-20/
======
cridal
I have recently quit my job to start a startup. I've chosen to maintain my
health insurance plan through CORBA. It costs me about $400/month and can be
extended for 18 months. Since I've done all checkups and am generally in good
shape, I might consider this as a replacement that could save me $4k over a
year.

One thing that is missing though is coverage of catastrophic events. Can
anyone suggest a low cost (presumably high deductible) catastrophic insurance
?

